# I cant gain wieght. Any Tips?



## Guest (Sep 9, 2005)

im in intense off-season football work outs, and REALLY need to gain wieght. ive been strugglin with it for about a year and have tried almost everything. any suggestions?


----------



## Nidge1466867923 (Jul 22, 2005)

You need a decent weight gain, the lads on here will put you on the right road.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2005)

Why not post up your diet for us to look at in the rellevent forum.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2005)

gaining weight is simple just up your calories, its forceing the food down thats the tricky bit.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

to me food is purely functional-it feels like i`m permanently eating, fu**ing hate it,but i do it!weight`s - thats the fun part.


----------



## RJ Magnus (Aug 14, 2005)

JackO24 said:


> im in intense off-season football work outs, and REALLY need to gain wieght. ive been strugglin with it for about a year and have tried almost everything. any suggestions?


Eat more


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2005)

Im always trying to up my calories. Im so sick of eating. For a while i was drinking two 1400 calorie shakes a day, and gained a good 10 lbs. then i just stopped gaining though. Now im drinkin one one those shakes almost every day and im holding even. SO sick of them though. I know thats prolly the only answer to the problem though. calories.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2005)

I know what you mean, I'm currently trying to take in around 4500 cals. a day and I'm fed up with it but it does get easier with time.


----------



## evilvenkman (Aug 26, 2005)

try some straight up olive oil man. 1 cup of regular olive oil is around 1000 calories. A cup isnt that much and it only takes 30 seconds to down it. so drink 4 cups all at once or spread through out the day and bam u just did 4000 calories. wash it down with a cup of juice and you will easily get rid of he taste. only thing to make sure of is that you eat your proper amount of protein which is quite easy. olive oil has colesterol but colesterol combined with protein turns into high density lipids and you wont have to worry about clogged arteries and such.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2005)

i dont think drinking olive oil by the cup full is a particularly good idea mate. get the calories from food its much better and if you want empty calories ice cream is far far nicer and real easy to eat.

if you eat alot of colesterol then no matter how much protein you take in you will still have a high colesterol level.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

its not just 'calories' yur trying to get here, sorry but the olive oil idea isn't right.

anybody could easily get to 10000 calories a day, we could just drink lard all day couldnt we! wouldnt build muscles tho.

Trying adding more calorie-rich foods in your diet that comprise of good fats and proteins such as peanut butter

Nick


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

anybody could easily get to 10000 calories a day, we could just drink lard all day couldnt we! wouldnt build muscles tho.

lol :lol:

its all about eating fuk loads of carbs - ie brown pasta and brown rice. or even white if u wana simply put on weight.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2005)

lol I already have tried the olive oil idea. worked for about 2 days. now i cant eat olive oil at all. i guess theres not a way around it. just gonna have to continue to stuff myself constantly


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2005)

wish i had that problem. I cant lose any...fat that is


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2005)

evilvenkman said:


> try some straight up olive oil man. 1 cup of regular olive oil is around 1000 calories. A cup isnt that much and it only takes 30 seconds to down it. so drink 4 cups all at once or spread through out the day and bam u just did 4000 calories. wash it down with a cup of juice and you will easily get rid of he taste. only thing to make sure of is that you eat your proper amount of protein which is quite easy. olive oil has colesterol but colesterol combined with protein turns into high density lipids and you wont have to worry about clogged arteries and such.


rofl,

its a simple formula jack, like whats already been said your simply not taking in enough calories.

You seem to have alot of liquid too, try lining your stomach with some good solid foods first before consuming liquids.

A good one to get you started would be a nice BIG Bowl of oats in the morning.

ive also got a philosophy that if its slower to come out the other end then your more likely to put on weight.

So try blocking yourself up with some good vitamins and iron tablets.

But seriously you should take vitamins with iron while bulking in my opinion.

Theres no explination of science that i can give you, but its what works for me and plus you want to eliminate any possibility of any sort of deficiency.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2005)

evilvenkman said:


> try some straight up olive oil man. 1 cup of regular olive oil is around 1000 calories. A cup isnt that much and it only takes 30 seconds to down it. so drink 4 cups all at once or spread through out the day and bam u just did 4000 calories. wash it down with a cup of juice and you will easily get rid of he taste. only thing to make sure of is that you eat your proper amount of protein which is quite easy. olive oil has colesterol but colesterol combined with protein turns into high density lipids and you wont have to worry about clogged arteries and such.


rofl,

its a simple formula jack, like whats already been said your simply not taking in enough calories.

You seem to have alot of liquid too, try lining your stomach with some good solid foods first before consuming liquids.

A good one to get you started would be a nice BIG Bowl of oats in the morning.

ive also got a philosophy that if its slower to come out the other end then your more likely to put on weight.

So try blocking yourself up with some good vitamins and iron tablets.

But seriously you should take vitamins with iron while bulking in my opinion.

Theres no explination of science that i can give you, but its what works for me and plus you want to eliminate any possibility of any sort of deficiency.


----------



## Middle Aged Nooby (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Jack , I'm in the same boat as you, I'm definitely not a "hard-gainer", as I can put on a wee bit muscle, but I do forget to eat . . .

I'll go for maybe 6 hours without eating, then it dawns on me "I'm hungry" !

I've taken advice from this forum and ordered whey protein, also started making up smoothies for in-between meals . . Also tuna mayo ready mixed in fridge (very convenient) .

Try a variety of smoothies, I've a thread asking the guys for their recipes . . . Garrilla suggested ice-cream, its real nice added to your smoothies.

Need to eat very frequently, every 3 hours feels crazy for me, but it seems to be what the big lads are doing.

Good Luck


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

stumpy said:


> I know what you mean, I'm currently trying to take in around 4500 cals. a day and I'm fed up with it but it does get easier with time.


4500? I wish. I have to consume 7500 to maintain what I have and 1500 on top to gain about 3lbs a week.  I virtually have to eat every hour.


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

TBGB said:


> stumpy said:
> 
> 
> > I know what you mean, I'm currently trying to take in around 4500 cals. a day and I'm fed up with it but it does get easier with time.
> ...


jesus :shock: you're either a monster or you have an insane metabolism


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

...


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

When I get enough confidence one day, I'll post up a picture and you can decide for yourself!


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Ah, come on matey, stick up a pic!

:twisted: Fierce


----------

